# Following topics and searching topic titles



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

@*Lorian*

Thought it would be good to put this down in a post so the solution can help others:

-When you follow a topic I always have to click 'do not send me notifications' and also click 'let others see i follow' this. Is there a way I can set a default so I don't have to click these options every time? All the clicks are putting me off subscribing to topics. There should be a default so I can just click 'follow' and that's it!?

-Is there a search title only feature?

Thanks! B)


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

I didn't even know you could follow a topic! Learnt something new, cheers :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> @*Lorian*
> 
> Thought it would be good to put this down in a post so the solution can help others:
> 
> ...


You need to change settings here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/

(You can get to it via either the notification button (the bell) or the drop down list to the right of you username.)

Tagging also doesn't work unless you wait for a drop down list of usernames to appear and then click on the right one BTW. This makes the tab blue and sends a notification to the tagee.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Big George - 'following' is the new term for subscribing which was here on the old forum.

Thanks for the reply Ultrasonic.

I can't see the option to set the default values for following topics. What I am looking for is 'do not send me any notifications' and turning off 'let others see that I follow this'

All I have are these options - it looks as though the forum will automatically spam you with stuff and there is no default way to turn it off without manually clicking the every single time? 

@Lorian


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

musio said:


> Big George - 'following' is the new term for subscribing which was here on the old forum.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Ultrasonic.
> 
> ...


Scroll down below the first Save button and you'll find a load of toggle switches...


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

This is my set of options. I think I have disabled everything that seems relevant but I still have to uptick the two options every time I follow :/


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

musio said:


> This is my set of options. I think I have disabled everything that seems relevant but I still have to uptick the two options every time I follow :/
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_08/Screen_Shot_2015-08-17_at_10.05.33_am.png.57503bc6b06e15d336e1d67bdd3121b2.png">


You need to untick the option in the notification column for if someone comments on something you are following. If you generally don't want notifications just disable everything!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah mate, I turned everything off and nothing changed! Thanks for the suggestions. Something for @Lorian to look at?

There are more steps to use this forum with the change. Is there anything I can do to make it less frustrating to use?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> Ah mate, I turned everything off and nothing changed! Thanks for the suggestions. Something for @Lorian to look at?
> 
> There are more steps to use this forum with the change. Is there anything I can do to make it less frustrating to use?


Hmm, I see what you mean.
At present there is no option whereby you can choose your own default settings.
However, this is very new software and new stuff is being added rapidly. I will submit a feature request because I agree that this will be useful to have.
I'll let you know when I have a response.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks! Keep the thread updated when there is a fix 

If you could look into the 'search title only' feature as well that would be good


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> If you could look into the 'search title only' feature as well that would be good


That's coming in a update this September, along with a complete overhaul of the reply editor to fix the quoting and mobile issues.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I mostly only follow threads I've posted on, which I've got set to happen automatically when I post and for this the notifications behave as I set them. I see the problem with the default when you subscribe to threads you don't post in though.


----------

